# New dog in the family



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Make sure they meet butt to butt first and loose leash. Maybe even a short walk around the yard with people in middle, dogs on outside, turn around, add one dog to middle, walk, then add other dog to middle.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great advice, Martha. Thanks! Not sure how to get the butt to butt first but definitely can do the walking on the outside and gradually walking together on the inside.

Should I let him come into the house on their first meeting? After they do the walk thing outside and if everything seems to be okay?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see pictures of the dog. I love the german shorthaired pointers. Hope the meeting goes really well.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

There's,absolutly,no reason why they wouldn't get along!.
I would get them to meet,in the street before you take them,both,in the house!.
Don't forget to take some pictures!.


----------



## ange polisson (Jun 20, 2008)

Good luck!Hope it goes well.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, do let them come in the house together. And Loose Leash! I promise, if they don't feel restriced on the leash, they won't be thinking as hard about having to pull!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures! I love GSPs. They have the greatest ears, I just want to stroke them all day long. I am sure they will be fine. Do not be surprised if Daisy corrects him if he is rude, at 6 months old, they can still act like silly puppies.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Pictures please!! That's one of my DH's favorite dogs... and as he says "will be our next". We actually volunteer for home visits when needed for the PA GSP rescue. Their very energetic! There's one that often does dock diving at some of the events we go too and they are amazing athletes. Just be careful if you have cats... the majority of them are cat sharp unless they've been raised with them.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck Jo! 

GSP's are great dogs and since he is well socialized it should go well. I would think DS's dog would sniff at first and realize Daisy has had a trauma (the surgery) so he will be careful. I remember when Abby came home from her surgery, even though he was still a puppy Finn acted like an old caretaking man, I think he would have brought her chicken soup if he could. 

Take pictures if you can.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> There's,absolutly,no reason why they wouldn't get along!.
> I would get them to meet,in the street before you take them,both,in the house!.
> Don't forget to take some pictures!.


i agree with meeting off your property, then go back on your property, let Daisy go in the house first. Keep the leashes loose and dont let them cross.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I feel like I just came out of a tornado :bowl:

They got along really well, they just wanted to romp and play (hard!) but Daisy's not ready for that yet, even though she thinks she is! All the pictures but this one turned out too blurry. Beautiful dog! Very high energy though, definitely a dog that needs a job, with OVERTIME! Haha.

Terrible picture but neither one would hold still for a second....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

GSPs are really beautiful when they're standing straight with their ears perked. I have a new photography subject  I can't wait to get that dog in natural light. I'll definitely be sharing some more photos of this guy. His name is Bolt, he's a good dog, I can tell. But he needs A LOT of exercise, and a weeeee bit of training


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Aww, they are neat dogs! We need more Daisy pics.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cute, but he's not a German Shorthaired Pointer. They are only liver and whitle or solid liver. 
Pointers can be black and white, but they have long tails.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my it looks like Daisy is having so much fun there. I bet you were all nervous on them playing Jo Ellen. Pointgold is right on him not being a GSP. I can't tell from the picture the length of his tail from that angle but he does look like a pointer. Is his tail docked? I had to get my breed book out on it...LOL I just love the pointers ears too. 

I am sure that Daisy could care less what he is as long as he comes back to play. : He really is a beautiful Jo and congrats to your son on finally getting him a pup!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, I feel like I just came out of a tornado :bowl:
> 
> They got along really well, they just wanted to romp and play (hard!) but Daisy's not ready for that yet, even though she thinks she is! All the pictures but this one turned out too blurry. Beautiful dog! Very high energy though, definitely a dog that needs a job, with OVERTIME! Haha.
> 
> Terrible picture but neither one would hold still for a second....


Wow! That's a great picture of the dogs BUTT!!!  LOL Did you happen to get one of its face????????? :doh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well so much for my theories! It looks like they had a great time!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

His spots look black in the picture but they are brown, a very rich brown. Is that the same as liver? His tail has been docked, yes. He's got some spotting, hard to see in this picture.

He looks exactly like this dog, which came up when I googled GSP...










Oh I was very nervous. I was in the mix constantly. It was a little too much for her, I'm afraid. She's slowed down this evening quite a bit. No more playing for awhile  

At least I know they get along okay. Such a gorgeous dog though, I can't wait to get my camera on him in natural light. And a fun dog too. Maybe with a little bit of maturity, he'll calm down??? He sure loves the birds though, he doesn't miss a beat!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

*!*



AndyFarmer said:


> Wow! That's a great picture of the dogs BUTT!!!  LOL Did you happen to get one of its face????????? :doh:


ROTFL .... it is a cute little butt though, isn't it?  I tried, this dog goes a mile a minute!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same as Pointgold, but now that you posted the other picture (not of him), I can see how his color just didn't show up well for the camera. I am so glad that they got along!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Well so much for my theories! It looks like they had a great time!


haha! You know, it's hard to tell in this picture but he really did take his cues from Daisy so I think your theories are good! Daisy's the one that started everything and then Bolt just obliged. Daisy could never keep up with this guy but I think he'd lighten up if Daisy settled down. He's really a very sensitive polite dog, I was impressed!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah then it is just the picture that makes him look black and white....LOL Yes I would think a rich brown as being liver in color and the docked tail looks like the picture I just saw on the AKC standard page. Shoot Jo you know more about dogs than me...LOL I just see a lot of pointers here in the south and that is what he looked like in the picture.

Well now your next visit with him you will have to get us a picture of his face kay? I bet it is just adorable. So sorry that Daisy played a little too hard today. I do hope that she does not get too sore even though she loved it. Do give her a big hug from all of us!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OHHH he is cute. Beau and Emmy have a friend that is a German Shorthair. They got a long great. You are right they are HIGH energy and do new a job! They are very loving!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

My grandpa used to breed them. I never agreed with the way he kept them. They were outdoor dogs, tied to the barn and had a tiny dog house. But he was really stuck in the old old days where dogs are dogs, not part of the family, and not aloud in the house! His dogs were never trained properly, but were always always gentle around the grand kids. That was my favourite thing as a little girl. Going to see "People" and "Lela" his two pointers! Ive always had a soft spot for GSP's. Wonderful dogs..


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Cute butt. 
From what I know of GSPs, I like them. Very pretty dogs. My dad's neighbor has one named Martin. He's very friendly and very... enthusiastic. Whenever I go over there, I have to look and see if Martin is outside before I get out of the car, and if he is I have to brace myself because he comes running across the yards at about 100 miles and hour and would knock me right on my rear end if I'm not ready for it!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think we all want pictures! I have never personally had a GSP, but I have always heart great things about them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's adorable...never judge a book by its cover! His tail looks longer in the new photo, too!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Aww Jo, Bolt is so cute. Glad Daisy has a playmate. Watch how young she will act around him. Those kinds of dogs are perfect, by that I mean someone elses high energy dog, they can come to visit and play but they go home!! We have Misty who visits next door here and when she does she comes over to play, it's great for an hour or two then she goes home and Daisy comes in to have a long snooze!!

By the way I love the name Bolt. My kids and I just saw the movie sat night at a sneak preview. Very cute Disney movie.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww Jo I'm sooo glad that all went well today. And I'm happy for your son, you and Daisy too that you will have a new man in the family to love!!!!! Congrats on the newest addition!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_OH OH ... DAISY HAS A BOYFRIEND !   _
_YEAH !_
_WELCOME TO GRF BOLT !_
_YOU'RE JUST TOO CUTE :heartbeat_
_HOPE MOM CAN KEEP UP WITH YOU_ :bowl:


----------

